# Some Vendors @ Big Train Show - Pics!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

There really wasn't very much at the BTS last weekend that I would call NEW. Consequently, rather than attempting a comprehensive overview, I'm putting together a smaller collection of SWMTP's pictures which reflect stuff that was new to me (or I really like the picture. I'll focus on vendors in this thread.

Let's start with an 'establishing' shot anyway, for those who've never been --










Since USA Trains shows prominently, let's go over there.










As usual, it's USA's full display, with Big Boys and diesels, docksiders and auto carriers. But I look out for the latest (at least to me) "Billboard Boxcars" (although most of them actually appear to be refrigerator cars(?)).



















Oops -- SWMTP says I've got to show you USA's Christmas cars!




























Crossing the aisle brings us to Accucraft, one of my favorite places to schmooze. They had their Big Boy of course, and the Pennsy T-1; but down at the bottom is a new live steam Canadian Pacific "Selkirk", a 2-10-4 monster which is alcohol-fired. Six of the original engines were produced, and ran on the C.P. through the 1950's.










On the left side of the table you can see peeking a pair of K-37's and an EBT No.12. I didn't see the new 28-ton Shay there, and asked Cliff about it. He said they'd be "shipping in a couple of months."

Accucraft was also showing this new 1/32 scale 'modern' Pennsy caboose. It's brass & steel, available in three numbers, and comes with interior & marker lights. Rumors at the show said that only Jonathan Bliese at Electric Steam Modelworks had some available, and they were going fast. I'm thinking one of these would look great behind Accu's Pennsy switcher.










Here are Accu's new 1:13.7 (7/8ths scale) engines -- the limited run Fairymead, in both green and black livery, and the Emma, which got the popularity award at last year's Summer Steamup. Behind the Emma one of their side-rod Whitcombs is lurking.










Many of us started in "G" with a Bachmann Circus Train around the Christmas tree. The signage for this set used to be for the "Emmett Kelly, Jr." circus. But in the last few years Bachmann has done a licensing deal with Ringling Bros., Barnum & Bailey. And there's a couple of new cars for the set, including a water car and a nifty box car. But aside from that, I didn't see much new at the Bachmann display.










SG Models started several years ago with a simple wooden kit called "Sam's Shoe Shop", if memory serves. They've expanded their line quite a bit. The kits are remarkably easy to assemble, but relatively inexpensive. They assemble into buildings with a well-crafted look.










That livery stable in the middle is new to me, as is this pretty little schoolhouse -










Last but not... well, maybe this one IS the least relevant vendor -- but they sure got a lot of interest! A company called "Rotor Concept" was selling this little quadcopter in basically two configurations -- but even the stripped-down version had GPS homing capability, position and altitude lock, and a transmitter that included a flatscreen monitor which gave a crisp image from whatever source you had hanging from the bottom. At the show, a Go-Pro camera was used. The Luxo version came in its own carrying case, with extended life battery, a few different camera mounts, rotor protectors, etc. etc. As you can see, this toy got a good crowd assembled. I think a lot of folks were dreaming of the shots of their layout they could get with this baby -- I know I was, and I don't even have a completed layout!










(If you don't see the copter, look towards the white background above "MEETING ROOMS & LOBBY")


Okay... that's all I got for ya' in Vendors.... Come to the show next year yourself to see the sale tables at Bridgemasters, Electric Model Works, Gold Coast Station, Roll-EZ Wheels, Silver State Trains, Upland Trains, Valley Train Station and the other retailers. You can also catch up with Daylight Sales, Eaglewings, Econobridge, JS Woodcraft, Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply, Phil's Narrow Gauge, PIKO, Sunset Valley Switches and other suppliers. And enjoy the specialties at IDL Motors, Imagination Depot, Something Different and The Metal Shed.

A quick thanks to all the vendors who show; we attendees appreciate the work that goes into displaying your wares for our amusement. Looking forward to seeing you next year.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice shots -- and i don't know how i missed that quadcopter booth.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the coptors buzzing around, I thought it was some layout guys shooting their setup from above.

The Fairymead was by far, THE prettiest locomotive there that weekend.

Yeah its was kinda rough for new stuff, Piko had there new Camelback there, its very attractive looking. Other than that there wasnt anything we haven't seen before. It just occured to me that the only NEW stuff I actually saw was in G, other than at B'mann's booth, nothing NEW in HO O or N really stood out,which made me wonder were there simply no vendors selling "new" smaller scale stuff or was it that there really was NOTHING much new to show off in the smaller scales? Thats a scary thought....


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Fairymead did not last long either. By Sunday afternoon it was on the way to a new home in Arizona. For whatever reason, lots of brass found new addresses this weekend
Jonathan
www.rctrains.com


----------



## PatrickK (May 16, 2014)

I appreciate you taking the time to share, Gary. That's great for those that couldn't go. I look forward to it every year. There were some vendors that didn't make it, but it was a good show overall.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Any I.D.'s on the two gentlemen at the USA TRAINS booth?

Thanks..
Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I really don't understand the west coast shows. I was told there were no individuals selling used trains. Here in Florida at our big show that happens 4 times a year in Volusia County, we have 3-4 dealers selling new G trains and 10-15 individuals selling used G trains. I for one have purchased most of my stuff used. It is especially helpful when buying used track, being able to purchase the track at a show and not having to pay shipping. As for manufacturers displaying their products, we have none of the big ones at our shows for some reason.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> I really don't understand the west coast shows. I was told there were no individuals selling used trains. Here in Florida at our big show that happens 4 times a year in Volusia County, we have 3-4 dealers selling new G trains and 10-15 individuals selling used G trains. I for one have purchased most of my stuff used. It is especially helpful when buying used track, being able to purchase the track at a show and not having to pay shipping. As for manufacturers displaying their products, we have none of the big ones at our shows for some reason.


Randy, while the overall number of vendors was down this year compared to years past, at this years BTS, Bridgemasters had a BIG selection of used LS, 5 tables worths. I picked up a HIDEOUS orange and yellow Aristo Teddy Bear Express 0-4-0 that besides a broken off bunker (easily repairable) was in great shape for only $25. By Sunday they had pretty much cleared off the used tables, one the workers said they had a pretty good weekend with both new and used.

There was also another used train guy there selling used LS but he was asking way way too much IMO for old Big Hauler/New Blight/Scientific level stuff, $25 for an old Scientific boxcar, really? This it the third show he's done this at. I think he packed alot of stuff home Sunday.

The Aristo is currently getting water tanks added and will get a good repaint.


----------

